# Re: Track Day @ Castle Combe



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

TT is well below the noise limit (mine with Milltek and cats is only about 90dB).

I already have audi-sport.net and RS4.org trackdays on 26 Feb and 2 Apr so not sure about 2 trips to Combe in such a short space of time...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

modified


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Good luck to you mate and if it happens ill definatly pop along as a spectator(living just down the road). 

But im not sure it will be a goer mate, due to what happened when i tried to organise one last year.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah i know what u mean i was so up for the ur one which made me try to organise this one.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

30 are a lot of cars. Kevin's attempt was for less than this in the past.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Same as PaulB for me.

It may be worth anyone interested people joining the day already arranged. There's more chance of a single combined event happening than trying to get enough people for two separate events (IMHO).

Thanks for the thought and preparedness


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

My quieter milltek was measured at 83db.

30 TT's is possibly going to be tough plus I am thinking of the Audi-net event which is likely to have a good turnout because of the variety,

If the numbers appear I may do this one as well.

:-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Seems this is a NON STARTER


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Heres a list of people who have so far paid a deposit...and in some cases in full.
ScoTTy ;D
Paulb ;D
Thorney ;D
Domus 
Fatcat 
Joshie 
DuncS3 
Hopsta 
DHA 
DavidTS4 
Andiroo 
Bushy 
MarcS3 
Burnsie 
Mark 
Toasty 
bjacks 
Steve Musgrove 
AS you can see we are 14 short at the moment due to a few not paying anything up till now...the people listed have paid a deposit..or in some cases paid in full...please we need to get 30 drivers or the cost per person will have to be increased..or we loose our deposit. 
So lets get some more people on the list its in everyones interest. 
PS Did someone say that some of the TT boys were coming? 
Cheers 
jr

;D denotes TT boys


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

I would be on for the track day.

What is the cost ?

Is there a link where I can find out more details?

Jon L


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

http://forums.rs246.com/forums/showflat ... &fpart=all
Â£117.50 all in 
Cheers
jr


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

John i sent u an e-mail about this and havent heard anything back, the link is denying me access to ur post so can u post details here please i'm very intrested


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

Castle Coombe 2nd April 2003
AS Net Trackday

At least 6-8 15 minute sessions......

Cheques for Â£117.50
To MAX
181 Franche Road
Kidderminster
Worcs
DY11 5AD

Made payable to MAX

or BACS
acc no 12761419
sort code 60-12-12
Nat West Bank
acc MAX

Cheers
jr


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll have to check dates at work! is there tuition and available as i have not done a trackday b4 :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi JR

Count me in for the track day.

I will send a the money next week

Just two questions, will the cost vary if more people join us?

What time is the start?

Jon L


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

The payment is for one car and one driver and passenger, signing on is at 8.30am with a break for lunch at 1.00pm and afternoon session until about 4.30 pm.
Please send you payments ASAP only got 2 places left now.
Cheers
jr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Jon

Just transfered the money.

Can you send me an email confirm that I am on, together with contact detials for yourself.

My email is : [email protected]

See you on the 2nd Apri l!

Jon


----------



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

Are spectators allowed?????????

Dont want to put my new TT on the track, so was wandering if i could come along and watch?

Dont mind paying a fee or something. Could someone please advise.

roTTie2


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Copied from another forum the orgainiser inhabits but actually posted by our own Thorney!



> Not normally any cost to spectate, to passenger maybe a small fee (Â£10 or so normally).


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Mac 
Paulb 
ScoTTy 
BiTurbo 
Thorney 
Domus 
Fatcat 
Joshie 
DuncS3 
Hopsta 
DHA 
DavidTS4 
Andiroo 
Bushy 
MarcS3 
Burnsie 
Mark 
Toasty 
bjacks 
SteveCab
Daz
Jaluik 
JPR

Please any outstanding amounts should be paid ASAP
Cheers
jr


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

To anyone attending this event (and any other trackday for that matter) I will be launching my new get rich quick idea :

I've installed 2 high definition pencil cameras on my car, I can switch views from front to rear via a switch on the dash. For a small fee I will videotape you and your car in action from behind and in front. ;D If required I can also data log your entire in car telemetry showing g gorce, acceleration, speed, braking etc etc.

Having your own video camera in your car only gets your view, much more fun to record what other people see you do ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

OMG why didn't I read this thread before.

Was supposed to be doing Goodwood in March but it fell through.

Can I still get in on this one? :


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

5 spaces left, give John Roberts a shout (he's easiest to contacvt thru rs246.com)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

List of Attendee as of 17/02/03
Mac * Owes Â£17.50 
Scotty *
Paulb *
BiTurbo * owes Â£17,50 
JPR 
Gazza 
Thorney * owes Â£17.50 
Domus 
Fatcat 
Joshie * 
DuncS3 * 
Hopsta *
DHA * owes Â£17.50 
DavidTS4 * 
Andiroo * owes Â£17.50 
Bushy * 
MarcS3 * 
Burnsie * 
Prawn +1 * 
Toasty * 
bjacks * 
SteveCab * 
Daz 
Jaluik * 
SitaS3 * 
SteveFitz 
Jaluik
Carlos TT
TimJMS

* Denotes paid in full

5 places left Â£117.50 
Info pack goes this week to all who are fully paid up members in this event 
Any outstanding monies are due now so please send your balances 
Cheers 
jr


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

1 spectator here will be attending. CC is just up the road from me and it will be good to meet a few of the old names. 

P.S Â£10 notes at the ready for anybody wanting to give me a few trips in various 'FAST' cars.


----------



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

I will be there, but only to watch.

Looks like a cracking day out. Ill be up at Quarry!

roTTie2


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Mac * Owes Â£17.50 
Scotty *
Paulb *
BiTurbo * owes Â£17,50 
JPR 
Gazza 
Thorney * owes Â£17.50 
Domus 
Fatcat *
Joshie * 
DuncS3 * 
Hopsta *
DHA *
DavidTS4 * 
Andiroo * 
Bushy * 
MarcS3 * 
Burnsie * 
Prawn +1 * 
Toasty * 
bjacks * 
SteveCab * 
Daz 
Jaluik * 
SitaS3 * 
SteveFitz 
Jaluik
Carlos TT
TimJMS

* Denotes paid in full

Please all money is now due anyone not paid by the end of Feb will forfit any deposit and there place.
Cheers
jr


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Information Packs have now been prepaired, also an indemnity form to sign,please make sure that you bring it with you on the day, otherwise you will not be allowed on the track.
So can anyone attending the day who has paid in full (I know how has BTW) 
And anyone who still has not paid please PM me there Addresses and send the remainder of the money owing, may i remind you that if i dont recieve all payments by the end of play on the 12th of March, then any deposits are forfitted, and some one else will take your place.
This is most Urgent as i need to pay the balance this week.
Cheers
Jr


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Mac * 
Scotty * 
Paulb * 
BiTurbo * 
JPR 
Gazza 
Thorney * owes Â£17.50 
Fatcat * 
Joshie * 
DuncS3 * 
Hopsta * 
DHA * 
DavidTS4 * 
Andiroo * 
Bushy *
MarcS3 * 
Burnsie * 
Prawn +1 * 
Toasty * 
bjacks * 
SteveCab * 
Daz *
Jaluik *
SitaS3 * 
Carlos TT 
TimJMS * 
Jeff Wiltshire *

So [censored] hit the fan yesterday i have paid in full, so now im a bank 
And im still 4 people short and if those other outstanding amounts are not paid i will be out of pocket by Â£900 ish.
So if there are no more Audi drivers wanting to come the only option i have is to invite other makes to build up the numbers.
So if i dont hear by the end of the week i have no alternative than to offer some places to other marques.
Cheers
Jr

PS You should have all recieved your infopack by now, please ensure that the indemnity form is filled in and handed in on the morning at race control.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Mac * 
Scotty * 
Paulb * 
BiTurbo * 
Thorney * 
Fatcat * 
Joshie * 
DuncS3 * 
Hopsta * 
DHA * 
DavidTS4 * 
Andiroo * 
Bushy * 
MarcS3 * 
Burnsie * 
Prawn +1 * 
Toasty * 
bjacks * 
SteveCab * 
Daz * 
Jaluik * 
SitaS3 * 
Carlos TT * 
TimJMS * 
Jeff Wiltshire * 
Simon Elman * 
Johneroberts *

* Denotes paid in full

The remaining people who have not paid names will be removed and there deposits lost, sorry but i cant be messed about at this late stage . 
So i now have 5 places left so im now going to offer the places to non-audi marques on a first come first serve basis. 
Cheers 
jr


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Intending to come along as a spectator, to see how well TT's get around quarry corner Â


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Intending to come along as a spectator, to see how well TT's get around quarry corner Â


See you there fellow spectator


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Intending to come along as a spectator, to see how well TT's get around quarry corner Â


Ask Kev Powell how well they get around Quarry (I had a trip onto the grass last year, when he was a passenger).

Shame for me, but I cannot make the 2nd as I'll have just returned from the Audi trip to Folembray and can't take any more leave that week.

Have fun - I'm sure you will 

Rob


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Ask Kev Powell how well they get around Quarry (I had a trip onto the grass last year, when he was a passenger.


Talk about 'spare underpants' time!!! Was a tad scary as we hurted across the grass at about 70 mph!! 

Was fun though


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

> Intending to come along as a spectator, to see how well TT's get around quarry corner Â


aye... but not like this.......   

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/tt_castlec_spin_ttoc.jpg


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is that the passengers sick bag thrown out of the window Sundeep ?  (Or maybe soiled undies)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Is that the passengers sick bag thrown out of the window Sundeep ?  (Or maybe soiled undies)


lol......

rather the ABS deciding that it had enough.....

although getting the ABS failure light come on.... as I was going right right into quarry at 70 mph (i think) was not really the best time for my car to tell me about it......    

although (1) an exciting moment when I realised I was going to the infield.......

although (2) terrified the life out of me for the 2 seconds before that...........whilst the back of the car was making up its mind whether to go left (to the wall) or to the right (to the grass.!!!!!)

i need bigger brakes :'( :'( :'(


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Quarry corner, LOL!

I think I spun three times at Quarry corner last time I drove on the track. Mind you, I was in a tuned Vauxhall Magnum ;D I remember the brakes smoking in the car park after you left the track!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Vauxhall Magnum.....I was about 8 then LOL !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Vauxhall Magnum.....I was about 8 then LOL !


8 when?

But your first car was a Austin 7


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Vauxhall Magnum


eh..?

tell me more..... !


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

although not sure which Magnum goes faster around castle combe....

















;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> 8 when?
> 
> But your first car was a Austin 7 Â  Â


Reliant Regal 3/25 EDP 686C :-[


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Right Sunny Delight, just how the f do you find all those images so quickly eh thats amazing, bet you cant find one of a 3 wheel Reliant in blue then !(Reg no. EDP 686C)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL!!

Sundeep - it was a while ago - try Opel Manta instead Â 



> Reliant Regal


Now I'd love to see one of those go around quarry corner, it would probably roll around faster ;D

Tell me more, NOT Â :


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Right Sunny Delight, just how the f do you find all those images so quickly eh thats amazing, bet you cant find one of a 3 wheel Reliant in blue then !(Reg no. EDP 686C) Â


well.... if only I had a bit more time... (but it's a little late now.. )








unlike that (very scary) chap..and his BLUE robin Â :-/
....

well you did say blue..








btw.. this is the 'new' The Robin Reliant Hatchback
!
now lets see Thorney get that round castle combe Â ;D ;D

but the Opel Manta I have heard / seen / been driven in one........ which I do recall 

but that's enough of that before the off-topic patrol catch up with me.... Â Â :-X Â  :-X  :-X


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

ROFLMAO!

Jeez, you're quick on the keyboard searching out horrors like that on the net Sundeep.

This is a TT forum, please no more Â [smiley=hanged.gif] :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Another candidate for being stuffed for services above and beyond the call of duty for the forum !

(But it had the wrong number on...) Now SD go and see your new wife before she divorces you and runs of to race at Castle Coombe !"

Phew back on topic then... :


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

aye  :


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Mac * 
Scotty * 
Paulb * 
BiTurbo * 
Thorney * 
Fatcat * 
Joshie * 
DuncS3 * 
Hopsta * 
DHA * 
DavidTS4 * 
Andiroo * 
Bushy *
MarcS3 * 
Burnsie * 
Prawn +1 * 
Toasty * 
bjacks * 
SteveCab * 
Daz *
Jaluik *
SitaS3 * 
Carlos TT *
TimJMS * 
Jeff Wiltshire * 
Simon Elman *
Johneroberts *
Duncan Leftley *
Steve Dalton

* Denotes paid in full

The remaining people who have not paid names will be removed and there deposits lost, sorry but i cant be messed about at this late stage .
So i now have 2 places left so im now going to offer the places to non-audi marques on a first come first serve basis.
Cheers
jr


----------



## jannerboy (May 23, 2002)

I was thinking of taking 1/2 day and popping along in the afternoon.

Is there any chance of a passenger ride in a mapped car !!!???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't mind taking you round in mine IF you can get the wife out the passenger seat. 

Afterall she is apparently "a thrill seeker"  :


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Afterall she is apparently "a thrill seeker" Â  :


Well she needs all the thrills she can get living with you  ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Harsh!

Does Kate want to borrow a helmet as I have a new Sparco one?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Well she needs all the thrills she can get living with you  ;D


She did the seeking and found the thrills! 

*PaulB wrote *


> Does Kate want to borrow a helmet as I have a new Sparco one?


Yes please mate. I've been meaning to go and pester a friend for his but if Kate borrow yours again then that'd be great.
(p.s. don't these VX turbo boys get cocky! :)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> (p.s. don't these VX turbo boys get cocky! )


You mean VXT wanna bes. He hasn't even got one. He's doing a Vlastan on vx220.org.uk. Loads of posts and no car!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)




----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I have a car....its just not mine dats all ;D

And yes it is fun and yes an 8 month pregnant wife can get in it but it aint pretty or quick ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

What the car or the pregnant wife getting in?

He's gone and demoted my membership status on vx220.org.uk in a huff now


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I have a car....its just not mine dats all ;D
> 
> And yes it is fun and yes an 8 month pregnant wife can get in it but it aint pretty or quick ;D


I'm amazed that stepping over the Grand Canyon of door sills doesn't break her waters!


----------

